# Anyone for the Longines Heritage line?



## v76

I love most of the models in Longines Heritage line even though they're a bit small by modern standards. I especially love these (not my images) ...

Longines Heritage Conquest L1.645.8.75.4










Another model in the same line ...









Longines Heritage Flagship -









Longines Heritage Flagship chrono -









And ... the Longines Legend Diver









Very classy watches with 1950-1960 styling ... want! My next watch might be a Conquest Heritage after my self-imposed moratorium is up!

What do you say about these watches?


----------



## ulackfocus

v76 said:


> What do you say about these watches?


I say the Flagship and Conquest models are every bit as gorgeous as their vintage cousins.  I've actually considered buying the new version of the Flagship instead of hunting down an old one - and that's a pretty good endorsement coming from me. I handled that watch at an AD and it's fantastic, right down to the caseback logo which is identical to one of the vintage versions.

I've never seen an advertisement showing the back of the watch. I don't know why, because it's really cool:


----------



## v76

ulackfocus said:


> I say the Flagship and Conquest models are every bit as gorgeous as their vintage cousins.  I've actually considered buying the new version of the Flagship instead of hunting down an old one - and that's a pretty good endorsement coming from me. I handled that watch at an AD and it's fantastic, right down to the caseback logo which is identical to one of the vintage versions.
> 
> I've never seen an advertisement showing the back of the watch. I don't know why, because it's really cool.


I've handled a 1958 Conquest reissue and I was bowled over by the beauty of the watch (and quality). I love the caseback as well, it's lovely! The hesalite crystal to me adds to the 'vintage' charm of the watch.


----------



## european.aristocrat

i really like longines. i will eventually get one. i want to make sure that nicolas hayek does not lose his job.

i really like the master collection, as for the heritage line the silver arrow is very nice. it is just too small at 38.5mm.


----------



## ulackfocus

european.aristocrat said:


> it is just too small at 38.5mm.


38.5 mm is starting to get near my _upper_ limit. To each his own though. ;-)


----------



## ScottH

european.aristocrat said:


> i really like longines. i will eventually get one. i want to make sure that nicolas hayek does not lose his job.
> 
> i really like the master collection, as for the heritage line the silver arrow is very nice. it is just too small at 38.5mm.


Too small for who... King Kong? No offense but how is 38.5mm too small for a dress watch? Anyone can wear that size in the proper position on the wrist and still have the watch easily fit under a shirt cuff. IMO a watch like the Heritage Conquest or the Silver Arrow would look ridiculous scaled up to 42mm or larger just to fit a trend.


----------



## Watchbreath

:-! Heritage Conquest, real homage.


----------



## Mac

I'd probably already have a Heritage line watch by now (Either SS with RG markers or "Silver Arrow") if not for the Heselite (plastic) crystal!
I simply will not spend that kind of money on a watch that has a crappy plastic glass. I remember my Mother in Law once won a cheap watch in a fruit machine type thingy and it had a plastic glass!
Sure I understand they are a "retro" piece but surely we can have the retro styling without reverting back to yesterdays materials?

Best of both worlds? Maybe it's just me being radical?:roll:


----------



## ScottH

Mac said:


> I'd probably already have a Heritage line watch by now (Either SS with RG markers or "Silver Arrow") if not for the Heselite (plastic) crystal!
> I simply will not spend that kind of money on a watch that has a crappy plastic glass. I remember my Mother in Law once won a cheap watch in a fruit machine type thingy and it had a plastic glass!
> Sure I understand they are a "retro" piece but surely we can have the retro styling without reverting back to yesterdays materials?
> 
> Best of both worlds? Maybe it's just me being radical?:roll:


There's no law that says you have to like Hesalite but "crappy"? Come on now. I'm not going to waste my time going over the various material qualities used in watch crystals but Hesalite has a great appeal, especially when used on modern re-issues of vintage watches. You don't have to "get it" but then again you don't have to get the watch either.


----------



## ulackfocus

Mac said:


> Sure I understand they are a "retro" piece but surely we can have the retro styling without reverting back to yesterdays materials?


Have it replaced with a sapphire or mineral glass crystal. Put the original crystal in the box and throw it in the closet. ;-):-!


----------



## european.aristocrat

ScottH said:


> Too small for who... King Kong? No offense but how is 38.5mm too small for a dress watch? Anyone can wear that size in the proper position on the wrist and still have the watch easily fit under a shirt cuff. IMO a watch like the Heritage Conquest or the Silver Arrow would look ridiculous scaled up to 42mm or larger just to fit a trend.


are you calling me a gorilla? :-s


----------



## ulyese

I like the vintage Conquest better (I like the fish on it's back--silly, I know). I have to say though that the new Flagship Chrono is a handsome piece. I know I can look this up myself--any idea of it's price?


----------



## ScottH

european.aristocrat said:


> are you calling me a gorilla? :-s


I'm not calling you a gorilla, what I am doing is trying to use sarcasm to point out that 38.5mm is a fine size for a dress watch worn buy any size human being. I'm a relatively young guy at 43 and I have been around nice watches since I can remember my dad getting his 34mm Rolex Date in '72. I got my first nice automatic watch in '84 at the age of 17. It was a Seiko Diver 6309-7049 which was a huge watch in its day and still is. What I'm trying to say is that I think it's a little silly for what seems like a large percentage of watch enthusiasts to reflexively dismiss any watch because it isn't sized like a hockey puck.


----------



## jole777

Conquest and Silver Arrow are beautiful and so is the Flagship.
I would love to see members pictures and wrist shots if possible.
Then the decision which one is more beautiful in real life would be easier (i hope).


----------



## HilltopMichael

ScottH said:


> ...what I am doing is trying to use sarcasm to point out that 38.5mm is a fine size for a dress watch worn buy any size human being.


Any size human? When one needs to duck to go through most doorways, a 38.5 mm watch may look a little small.



ScottH said:


> I'm a relatively young guy at 43 and I have been around nice watches since I can remember my dad getting his 34mm Rolex Date in '72. I got my first nice automatic watch in '84 at the age of 17. It was a Seiko Diver 6309-7049 which was a huge watch in its day and still is. What I'm trying to say is that I think it's a little silly for what seems like a large percentage of watch enthusiasts to reflexively dismiss any watch because it isn't sized like a hockey puck.


And I have my dad's 1950's 34.5 mm Seamaster. I know that the "style" back then was to make watches small - showed the craftsmanship of being able to make something that small. Much "better" than the pocket watches that came before. However, that watch looks like a lady's or boys watch when I wear it. I for one am glad that many companies have started making larger watches.

I do like the look of many of the Longines, but I doubt I'd ever wear them. To me they would look just too small. However, there are a couple of Longines that I've recently discovered and they may end up on my wrist at some point - the Lindberg models are 47.5 mm ;-)


----------



## Watchbreath

<| Mineral glass.


ulackfocus said:


> Have it replaced with a sapphire or mineral glass crystal. Put the original crystal in the box and throw it in the closet. ;-):-!


----------



## european.aristocrat

i know you were being sarcastic. for me a dress watch needs to be 40mm. 38.5mm is too small. my arms looks like logs of bologna that have been soaked in water. i need a 40mm watch for it to show. maybe it is my eyesight. either way, when i try on a watch that is smaller than 40mm, it looks like i took a swiss army key chain watch and tied it to my arm.

we have different tastes, but for you to think that 38.5mm is fine everyone is not accurate. if this were true, then there would not be a trend towards larger watches.

i like 40mm to 41mm for dress and 42mm to 88mm (preferably german) for casual wear.



ScottH said:


> I'm not calling you a gorilla, what I am doing is trying to use sarcasm to point out that 38.5mm is a fine size for a dress watch worn buy any size human being. I'm a relatively young guy at 43 and I have been around nice watches since I can remember my dad getting his 34mm Rolex Date in '72. I got my first nice automatic watch in '84 at the age of 17. It was a Seiko Diver 6309-7049 which was a huge watch in its day and still is. What I'm trying to say is that I think it's a little silly for what seems like a large percentage of watch enthusiasts to reflexively dismiss any watch because it isn't sized like a hockey puck.


----------



## ulackfocus

ulyese said:


> I like the vintage Conquest better (I like the fish on it's back--silly, I know).


The fish with the green paint designated the upper-middle versions. The waves & stars with blue designated the top of the heap.


----------



## ulyese

ulackfocus said:


> The fish with the green paint designated the upper-middle versions. The waves & stars with blue designated the top of the heap.


You're absolutely correct, Sir. I have a partiality to the fish, although I'd like to get one like you're showing. It's becoming increasingly difficult to find the genuine article anymore (as I'm sure you well know). If you're ever in the market to sell it, please send me a PM. BTW, you have a great collection of vintage watches.


----------



## publandlord

Mac said:


> I'd probably already have a Heritage line watch by now (Either SS with RG markers or "Silver Arrow") if not for the Heselite (plastic) crystal!
> I simply will not spend that kind of money on a watch that has a crappy plastic glass.


Like a Speedmaster Moonwatch? ;-)

There are a million watches out there with sapphire crystals. The Silver Arrow is (shock) a non-sports watch with a very retro feel and the Hesalite crystal is part of that. (A heavily domed sapphire crystal is also *very* expensive.) Most of the people on watch forums are definitely not in the target market for this sort of minority-interest, minority-volume watch, so instead please pick from the thousands of other designs available in bulk :-!


----------



## publandlord

european.aristocrat said:


> i know you were being sarcastic. for me a dress watch needs to be 40mm. 38.5mm is too small. my arms looks like logs of bologna that have been soaked in water.


Then you will also understand that you are at the extreme end of human size and cannot expect the mainstream to suit you - although as it happens there are plenty of soup-dish dress watches for you to choose from already (GO, Hamilton, F Constant, Omega spring to mind in seconds,all at 42mm+), so it's not like you're at a disadvantage. But there ain't no way Longines is going to ruin a classic design by making it wearable only by a tiny proportion of the population. In fact, 39mm is already a bit big and its lugs look VERY long.


> i like 40mm to 41mm for dress and 42mm to 88mm (preferably german) for casual wear.


88mm? German? Is that a joke? :-d


----------



## european.aristocrat

i like the heritage line, but plastic crystals?


----------



## jole777

european.aristocrat said:


> i like the heritage line, but plastic crystals?


That is the only thing preventing me to pull the trigger on Silver Arrow.


----------



## Aargau

why did they go with plastic? i agree with the others, plastic makes no sense.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

They look good, but I prefer the Master Collection


----------



## Runitout

I am yet to read a thorough review of any of the Heritage line of watches.

Anyone know of a link to one??

Thanks in advance.


v76 said:


> I love most of the models in Longines Heritage line even though they're a bit small by modern standards. I especially love these (not my images) ...
> 
> Longines Heritage Conquest L1.645.8.75.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another model in the same line ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longines Heritage Flagship -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longines Heritage Flagship chrono -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ... the Longines Legend Diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very classy watches with 1950-1960 styling ... want! My next watch might be a Conquest Heritage after my self-imposed moratorium is up!
> 
> What do you say about these watches?


----------



## richdirector

they look better and older using fake camera app on an iPhone too










and the legend diver


----------



## RTea

I'm a huge fan (and owner) of the legend diver and I love how they stayed true to the original in every aspect except for the great domed sapphire crystal upgrade. Like McDonald's, I'm lovin' it!


----------



## JIC

Aargau said:


> why did they go with plastic? i agree with the others, plastic makes no sense.


I did think same you still i have my Flagship, the plastic cristals transmit a warm sense that saphire doesn´t, i am absolute convence saphire is better but not nicest



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Longines19AS

I have both an original 1955 Conquest in 18K gold, and a 2004 stainless heritage one (amongst others). The plastic doesn't bother me, I'm not going to service the car with either of these on after all.

If you really can't get over the plastic crystal thing, then look at the 40mm version of the Heritage Conquest. It has a sapphire crystal as standard.


----------



## atennisplayah

Id love something on this topic to be filled by longines. The silver arrow doesnt seem to get too much said about it but it sure grabs my attention when I see pictures of the classic styling.


----------



## anton1

do you want it to last forever? are you going to?


----------



## crazyfist

Since I collect vintage watches, I really enjoy the plastic crystal, I would only wear this one around the house though or in suit though. The alligator strap that came with it was 18mm end to end, not tapered. The watch's lugs slightly narrows towards the end (this actually a design flaw as there will always be a gap between the strap and the lugs, see first photo). The watch should really come with a strap that's 18mm or 19mm and 16mm on the buckle. This is perhaps the only flaw I find for the Heritage flagship line. Good thing I had a spare 19mm JLC strap laying around,  Here are some pics I took today.

View attachment 975373

With 18mm strap, there are gaps between the strap and the lugs. The 19mm Ostrich strap had to be squeezed in.

View attachment 975363


View attachment 975365


View attachment 975366


View attachment 975368


View attachment 975369


View attachment 975370


View attachment 975371


View attachment 975372


Overall this is perhaps the most elegant watches I own. I wish this was the in-house column wheel chrono though. If anyone is considering something from the Heritage line, I'd say go for it.


----------

